# 2 Months Old Fry!



## new era (Oct 19, 2011)

It's official! I bred and kept my frys for 2 months! Even though hundreds have been eaten and hundreds have been sold, I have around 30-40 remaining! Enough to get the breeding award!! I should get a certificate send to me too!!

Video!!


----------



## dcblak (Dec 26, 2011)

man whats your secret? ive been trying so hard to keep my fry alive and failed every time. 4 times so far. please help.


----------

